# Text an Hintergrund anpassen



## Schiesti (18. März 2005)

Ein herzliches Hallo!

So, jetzt meld ich mich mal mit einem Problem, vor dem ich schon öfters gestanden bin - wie pass ich einen Text verlaufmässig dem Hintergrund an?

Hab da für Testzwecke ein Beispielbild eingefügt - das Problem der Text muss sich an der Form des Kessels anpassen - d.h. wölben und nach hinten verkleinern - ja und das bring ich einfach nicht zusammen!

Wie gesagt, ist nur ein Beispiel - ich hätt auch ein Wort auf einen Po (ist ja auch rund) schreiben können, oder und das ist wohl eher gefragt auf ein Auto (Motorhaube, Dach, Seitenschweller etc.), auf eine Glatze, etc.

Egal auf welchem Hintergrund - bis auf eine Kugel (und dafür gibs ja hier ein Tutorial ;-) ) schaff ichs nicht einen Text so anzupassen, dass das nicht "gekünstelt" aussieht!

Daher glaub ich, wenn man mir anhand des Kessel schrittweise erklärt wie man das hinbekommt, kann ich mir somit auch an anderen Hintergründen helfen!

Ich Dank Euch im voraus, l.G. Christian


----------



## Schiesti (18. März 2005)

also mit wölben und neigen bekomm ich das ja schon mal so hin - wobei witzigerweise bei wölben der text abgeschnitten wird - ich muss den text dann ganz nach links schieben und dann gehts ...


----------



## ShadowMan (18. März 2005)

Hi Schiesti!

Du solltest auf jeden Fall darauf achten, dass du den Text auch ein wenig fluchtest. Der obere Teil des Textes muss auf jeden Fall paralell zum Kessel oben sein. Und dann würde ich auch direkt versuchen, eine Textur für die Schrift zu verwenden, denn dass das weiß dort keines Falls hinpasst ist klar.

Was vielleicht auch hilft: Schreib den Text auf ein Blatt Papier, das wickelst du dann um ein Glas und dann schaust du dir das ganze mal aus der selben Perspektive an. Schon weisst du, wie es ungefähr aussehen müsste.

Lg,
Manuel;-]


----------



## Schiesti (18. März 2005)

... also wie das am Ende aussehen soll, glaub ich zu wissen --> nur wie bekomm ich's hin? ;-)


----------



## Tobias Menzel (18. März 2005)

Hi,

zunächst würde ich den Text in ein neues Dokument kopieren, das exakt die Höhe des Textes hat - dadurch arbeitet der "Verbiegen"-Filter mittig.

Dann wie gesagt den "Verbiegen"-Filter anwenden, so dass der Radius der Wölbung der Wölbung des Hintergrundes entspricht (in meinem Beispiel ist es etwas zu viel geworden, daher also ruhig mehrmals probieren).

Nun die Textebene in das Originaldokument kopieren und so perspektivisch verzerren, das die horizontalen Linien mit den Entsprechungen im Hintergrund parallel liegen.

Ggf. noch ein wenig rotieren und ein paar Ebeneneffekte, um die Übergänge etwas zu kaschieren.

Gruß
.


----------



## megabit (18. März 2005)

Ich habe es auchmal versucht.

1. Text perspektivisch an die Röhre anpassen (frei tranformieren).
2. Filter verbiegen angewendet (hier zwei mal leicht)
3. Die Hintergrundebene kopiert.
4. Den Text markiert und von der neuen Ebene gelöscht.
5. Dann hast du die Schrift in der richtigen Perspektive im selben Material.
6. Mit Helligkeit und Kontrast anpassen. Dann stimmt auch in etwa die Beleuchtung.

Die Beleuchtung kann man in Notfällen noch anpassen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## German (18. März 2005)

Eigentlich gibts für sowas den Filter > Rendering-Filter > 3D-Transformieren.

Der ist jedoch sehr umständlich zu bedienen (jedesmal wieder eine Herausforderung).

Bei so einer einfachen Anpassung an einen Zylinder bin ich so schneller:
- Text an die gewünschte Position
- Auswahlrechteck mit [alt] von der Mitte aus, mind. um den Wölbungsversatz breiter
- Filter > Verbiegen, mit entspr. Wölbung
- [strg + t], rechtsklick in den Rahmen "perspektivisch Verzerren"
- den Fluchtlinien anpassen, event. auch drehen oder neigen
- Ebenenmodus "ineinanderkopieren", Deckkraft 90%


----------



## Schiesti (18. März 2005)

wow - der letzte Entwurf ist ja der Hammer! Dafür mal vielen Dank!

Jetzt stell ich Euch aber erneut vor ein unlösbares Problem - wie bekommt man es hin, wenn der Text oben auf dem Kessel steht, sodass man von der Seite (wie der Kessel ja abgebildet ist) nur mehr ca. die Hälfte sieht?


----------



## German (18. März 2005)

Halben Text bearbeiten.

Wobei, hier solltest Du dich dann schon mal mit dem Rendering-Filter > 3D-Transformieren spielen.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Schiesti (18. März 2005)

so, eines möcht ich jetzt mal loswerden: ich finds echt toll, dass sich hier immer wieder user finden, die sich die Arbeit machen und für Usern wie mich Screenshots hier reinstellen und damit sehr hilfreich Probleme lösen - Vielen Dank!

Für das 3D-Transformieren braucht man wohl eine extra Einschulung, denn sich bei dem Anwendungsfenster durchzublicken ist nicht ganz einfach ...

So um den Thread abzuschliessen die letzte Frage zum Thema Text und Hintergrund:

Wenn ich  jetzt einen Text auf eine Ebene mit 2 Kanten haben möchte (z.b. Würfel von der Seite), dann teil rastere ich den Text zunächst, teile Ihn dann und neige Ihn auf der enstprechenden Ebene, sodass es aussieht, als würde er einen Knick machen, stimmts?


----------



## D@nger (19. März 2005)

Hi,
wie entfernt man denn den schwarzen Hintergrund vom Text?
MFG


----------



## ShadowMan (19. März 2005)

Ist das eine ernst gemeinte Frage? *verwirrt schau* 

Entweder: Handbuch
oder: Text neu schreiben
oder: Zauberstab.

Lg,
Manuel


----------

